# Faxable booking form-Weeks Owners [KAANAPALI BEACH CLUB]



## kalima (Feb 24, 2015)

RE: KAANAPALI BEACH CLUB.....Does anyone have the form (or link to the form) that I need to fax to the resort to reserve my week? I have tried calling but no answer so far. What is the most successful way to reserve my desired week? TYI!


----------



## ccwu (Mar 13, 2015)

This is the contact information that I got from the diamond resorts website:


Phone and Department Contact Information

[+] U.S., Hawaii, and California Collection Members and U.S. Owners
Standard Call Center Hours
Monday-Friday: 6:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m. (PST)
Saturday: 7:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. (PST)
Closed on Sundays (except in January and December)
Contact Telephone Numbers
THE Club® Reservations & Services (toll free)

1.877.DRI.CLUB (1.877.374.2582)
Platinum Members	1.877.DRI.PLAT
Disability and Access Requirements	1.888.250.6150

Fax	1.702.765.8715


----------



## kalima (Mar 13, 2015)

*Thank you*

I actually just ended up phoning the resort directly and booking.....I was a little worried as nobody answered the phone and I wanted to get my request in...so I emailed them and FB messaged them and phoned and left msg for them lolol!...They booked what I wanted thankfully Weeks owners book differently than Collection owners but thanks for the reply


----------

